

Why is the C++ STL so heavily based on templates and not interfaces? - riyadparvez
http://stackoverflow.com/a/1039904/512251

======
astrodust
It's called the "C++ Standard Library"
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B_Standard_Library](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B_Standard_Library)),
not STL which is the precursor.

STL and the Standard Library have common elements, but on the whole are
different things. People seem to make a habit of confusing them in part
because educators insist on referring to STL in their training materials.

